# Quick question



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

I purchased a membership pack last week and was just wondering do I have to wait until i receive it in the post with my membership number to get my Signature pic. Prob a dumb question...sorry


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm sure that at some time over the next few weeks you will get an email with a link to the gallery that holds your membership number image.

"Patience Timothy"


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cheers mate. Patience is not something I was blessed with when I was born.  Just got an email saying pack should be here within next couple of days. Not too long a wait at all. 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Niall

I'm surprised your pack hasn't arrived :?

But anyway, your membership number is...


----------



## Whack01 (Feb 23, 2008)

nutts said:


> Niall
> 
> I'm surprised your pack hasn't arrived :?
> 
> But anyway, your membership number is...


I'm expecting it Monday morning. Haven't been at house over weekend but will be firts thing monday morning. Can't wait.
Cheers [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------

